# BRISTOL



## Gaz78

Hi

ARE THERE ANY COMPANIES IN BRISTOL THAT WILL RENT CARS TO UBER DRIVERS?

NO INFORMATION PROVIDED BY UBER AT ALL WITH REGARDS TO LEASE CARS AND BEST AREAS TO WORK - USELESS!


----------

